# mennään, mentiin



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I heard on TV where someone said "mentiin!" when (I think) she meant "let's go!"

In other circumstance on TV, someone said "mennään"!

Does both "mentiin" and "mennään" mean "let's go!"?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

In informal Finnish _Mentiin!_ is sometimes used instead of _Mennään!_


----------



## Gavril

Good to know about this use of _mentiin_ -- does this pattern apply to other verbs? E.g., could you say _Keskustel*tiin* asiasta_ "Let's talk about the matter"?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Good to know about this use of _mentiin_ -- does this pattern apply to other verbs? E.g., could you say _Keskustel*tiin* asiasta_ "Let's talk about the matter"?


There may be other verbs although I doubt it. _Keskusteltiin asiasta! _is definitely wrong.


----------



## Jyrkkä Jätkä

_Nyt juostiin!_ (Now we'd better run!) also _nyt juostaan!_
_Häivyttiin!_ (We'd better be vanished!)

The form seems to be connected in situations when some action would be better to have been done already.


----------

